# What why, how?



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Any body have any idea why this pipe was corroded only where it was passing through the bottom plate?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ACQ, salt treated, or more than likely because of age pressure treated plate. The chemicals within any of the three woods have a corrosive effect on any metals that come into contact with them. This is why when I frame a house I MUST use double diped hot galvanized "J" bolts to anchor the sill down. If anything else is used I have to cut the hole in the plate large enough to allow me to insert a plastic sleeve so the metal does not touch the wood.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I was thinking that it had to be a chemical in the PT wood, but, this house was built in 72'. I just thought it was ood. started out as a tub valve change out, but then noticed mold and moisture, then slab leak. The hall bath where the tub valve wall was, backs up to the side shower wall in MB. Sure did hate it for the HO, but what can you do.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, maybe that stuff in the woood


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone used a nail as a clip ,,,,, corroded the pipe


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> Someone used a nail as a clip ,,,,, corroded the pipe


Possible, that would cause a pipe to get a hole in it. Thats why when installing pipe through metal studs you must use isolators.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Cal said:


> Someone used a nail as a clip ,,,,, corroded the pipe


Oh yea, Thats a good point , no pun intended


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

no pin hole, totaly coroded, this was for sure a chemical reaction to something.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I was thinking that it had to be a chemical in the PT wood, but, this house was built in 72'. I just thought it was ood. started out as a tub valve change out, but then noticed mold and moisture, then slab leak. The hall bath where the tub valve wall was, backs up to the side shower wall in MB. Sure did hate it for the HO, but what can you do.


 

*Sweeeeeeeeeet!*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have seen city and well water what will destroy copper lines too.
Some places copper wont last 5 years while others last a lifetime


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Repipe. I smell a repipe. I smell money, lots of money!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> I have seen city and well water what will destroy copper lines too.
> Some places copper wont last 5 years while others last a lifetime


 Yeah ,,,that is strange !! I just don't get that sometimes . And you can beat yourself to death figuring it out .

Cal


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> Yeah ,,,that is strange !! I just don't get that sometimes . And you can beat yourself to death figuring it out .
> 
> Cal


Exactly, I still have not figured it out!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

it's funny, in the picture i thought it was galvy pipe.:laughing: yeah, i'd say it's corroded a little bit.






paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I know that in FL, cpvc is the main water pipe material here, or either pex. It is a known fact that the closer you get the coast, the harder the water is. It will eat the living daylights out of copper.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

do you know how hard it is at that house? hard water in itself shouldn't eat pipes, it's just extra calcium and magnesium. low ph's will mess with plumbing though. 

when i did new const. in colorado cpvc was all they used in the tract homes. i'm pretty sure it was just to save $$ though.






paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

the rest of the pipes are fine, in the slab normal/slight corrsion, just where it passed through that 2x4. oh well, mo money mo money mo money.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

was it sleaved with anything where it passed through the slab? chemicals can do some nasty things. between what might be in a treated bottom plate and the lime in the concrete, that might be all it takes.


but then again, maybe it was just your lucky day. :thumbup:


paul


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

interesting i never even thought about treated wood being corrosive to copper


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

If that wall was open such as a utility room, it could have been some kind of pesticide that was sprayed there , maybe a couple times a year.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> no pin hole, totaly coroded, this was for sure a chemical reaction to something.


 
My guess..... Lime in the concrete slab against naked pipe of any variety=== leak. I didn't see any sleaving, and I'm guessing other pipe would have at least had some tar or something on it...


----------

